# Insurance quote for Power upgrade.



## MarcR35GTR (Oct 17, 2010)

So i have recently upgraded to a Cobb GTC Custom tune and a Milltek Y-pipe, (both great) so today spoke to my insurance company Admiral about the mods. The additional cost was £75 which i thought was very reasonable and based on an approximate 17% power increase.

Interestingly enough they wont cover the car if it is more than 25% power increase. so 480 x 1.25 means 600 becomes the limit without specialist cover, roughly where you can get to without serious engine modifications.


----------



## OldBob (Oct 18, 2010)

Can't help feeling they (Admiral) stiffed me. Charged me £193 for up to 25%


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

Refused to cover any remapping when I asked about mine!


----------



## OldBob (Oct 18, 2010)

???????????? wtf Dave presumably you weren't with Admiral last year. I was going to ask you if you'd pimped G2 again?


----------



## AndyBrew (Feb 2, 2011)

David.Yu said:


> Refused to cover any remapping when I asked about mine!


I was exactly the same, the first phone call they couldn't even find the car let alone the car with mods, I gave up in the end and went with a plan!


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

OldBob said:


> ???????????? wtf Dave presumably you weren't with Admiral last year. I was going to ask you if you'd pimped G2 again?


I was with them from the beginning with a multi-car policy and very happy with the premium and the fact that no tracker was required.
But when I asked about mods, they said any remapping of the ECU was not allowed.
What have people said re the Cobb? It's not a piggy-back device, but perhaps they think it is?


----------



## OldBob (Oct 18, 2010)

Interesting David, I've just phoned to get written confirmation (since they took my money!), they said it is on record as performace increase. I've declared Y pipe, full Milltek and ECU tune (EcuTek in my case). I'll see what they write to me with.


----------



## sumo69 (Mar 31, 2008)

David.Yu said:


> I was with them from the beginning with a multi-car policy and very happy with the premium and the fact that no tracker was required.
> But when I asked about mods, they said any remapping of the ECU was not allowed.
> What have people said re the Cobb? It's not a piggy-back device, but perhaps they think it is?


David

I was the same on a multi-car policy.

When I first got car, no mods at all permitted. 

On renewal (1 Nov 2010) I asked about remap and exhaust and was told £15 for up to 15% over OEM - couldn't actually believe it would be that little so rang back twice before renewal and was told the same both times.

The price may be higher now or be linked to the underwriting risk - I have 10 years NCB protected.

Whoever paid £193 got stiffed unless they have a much higher risk profile.

David


----------



## OldBob (Oct 18, 2010)

Yes, feeling very stiffed now...
It turns out they actually billed me (and I paid, just checked statement) £175 for up to 25% increase
This is on around a £1K policy for the GTR (albeit primary on multicar)
Male 52, living in South Bucks, Full NCD, garaged, less than 10K miles per year, no accidents or convictions.
Come to renewal will now review more rigorously :-(


----------



## JoZeff (Feb 2, 2010)

You are able to select these mods on their standard policy configurator on the admiral website. I noticed very little increase in premium when I put the mods on. But I guess that is only helpful if taking out a new policy.


----------



## Alias23 (Nov 25, 2010)

This will be interesting if they come back and cover EcuTek but not Cobb...would really want to understand what differences they perceive if this is the case..

Im with Admiral and found them quite good for modifications, was hoping to upgrade to the Cobb so hope they have changed their minds given past declines.


----------



## goRt (May 17, 2011)

JoZeff said:


> You are able to select these mods on their standard policy configurator on the admiral website. I noticed very little increase in premium when I put the mods on. But I guess that is only helpful if taking out a new policy.


I've just had a play with admiral's configurator and found that 0-10% power increases are £25, 11%+ is £178.
Litchfield's Stage 1 ECUtec is ~15%.

Interesting, once you've declared a mod, admiral let you insure said (for replacement in the event of a total loss)


----------

